# west point is loaded!



## lonedrake (Jun 3, 2012)

Fished up river from ringer ramp this weekend and there are tons of big carp up there.    It would be worth a shot if your in the area


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sounds good not really hit it this year because of the water depth and muddy water


----------

